

Ask HN: Looking for someone to host me in SF next week - iman

I'm a longtime member of HN, since before it was even called HN, but I rarely post or comment here.<p>Next week me and two friends will be visiting San Francisco from Monday to Friday, and we are looking for a place to stay. It would be awesome if someone would be kind enough to host us.<p>I am a 26 year old male student, originally American but have been living in Israel for a long time. My computer related interests are mainly programming (currently really into theoretical stuff and Haskell, but I've done everything from 3d graphics to web).<p>My friends are two girls (23 years old), not quite sure that they would consider themselves as "hackers", although one of them did study computer science for a year and a half! (and she also is an expert level rock band vocals player :)<p>My github user name is bitc, and my email is in my profile.  I would be happy to also chat by skype video or phone. The three of us are nice people, easy going, and fun! :)<p>We should be able to squeeze into even a small room. The girls can share a bed and I can manage with a couch or whatever.<p>Thanks!
======
Robby2012
I think you've got many possibilities to find somewhere to stay because your
companions are woman... hahaha

------
davidandgoliath
Couchsurfing.org

